# Johne's disease



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

We have recently been getting a education on Johne's disease. We had one of my uncles bulls that was not gaining weight, and was having diarrhea. We took him into the vet last week, and has been diagnosed with this disease. It takes two years from the time the animal was infected to the time that they start showing signs of the disease. According to our vet they pick it up from eating grass or hay that has been crapped on. In my uncles case these bulls were infected when they were calves; the hard thing to swallow is that these bulls are coming 3's. So these animals had to come from the breeder. The vet talked like my uncle should be OK with using these bulls, because they will be so disburse out on the range this summer, but my uncle is worried about spreading this disease to his herd. If he chooses to replace his bulls this year, it is going to be a big hit. It looks like way to deal with this disease is to come up with a management program.

My question is has anyone else out there ever had to deal with this disease?

From what I understand the disease attacks the intestines so that the animal can't get the nutrients from the feed. So they are eating, getting a belly full and starving to death.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That Johnnes is a bad one for sure. Dad switched to intensive grazing on the dairy and this was a major concern. He ended up closing the herd for the most part.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I had never heard of this disease before. So, I went back to my alma mater's website for some info. You may already have alot of this from your vet.

But, if not, this may get you moving forward:

https://www.igrow.org/livestock/beef/new-resources-on-johnes-disease-now-available/

Good luck.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We had a Shorthorn cow test positive for Johne's 25 years ago vet at that time recommended switching to black cattle. We where told they don't get it but I don't know if that is true or not. Also told us that it lived in the ground for years.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Just curious what color is the bull?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

farmerbrown said:


> Just curious what color is the bull?


Black Angus


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I guess I wasn't much help sorry.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Its a tough issue, but the dairy farm industry has dealt with this a lot. The USDA used to care about it and tested for it, but funding ran out and honestly, the testing did nothing. Every dairy farm probably has it, they just don't know or even care.

My take on it is, its like foot rot, it gets in the soil, is prolific, is tough to deal with, yet its just a part of farming. Trying to eliminate it would be more hassle, and more costly then just living with it.

Not that I am not sympathetic, or even empathetic, its just hard to maintain a closed herd/flock. Now I say the latter because its a rare disease that crosses species lines. It gets weird because what is called Johnies in a cow is called Chronic Wasting Disease in a deer, and it crosses into sheep too. I was educated on it because on my farm...when the big dairy farm was spreading manure on my fields...and I grazed 3rd crop, it could cross-contaminate.

My suggestion is to live with it, every dairy farmer in the Northeast does. I also freaked out when I first heard of it, but was calmed down a lot by the state vet. Its not as dire as it first sounds. Like me, you probably had the issue before and just never knew it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Johnes is very common in dairy like Ruttedfield said, thus the Shorthorn farmrbrown talked about. U of M recommends destroying all critters that test positive for it. It hides in the manure. Neighbor had it years ago in his Shorthorn herd.

I'm almost wondering if your Black Angus isn't mixed with some dairy breed somewhere down the line.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

RuttedField said:


> Its a tough issue, but the dairy farm industry has dealt with this a lot. The USDA used to care about it and tested for it, but funding ran out and honestly, the testing did nothing. Every dairy farm probably has it, they just don't know or even care.
> 
> My take on it is, its like foot rot, it gets in the soil, is prolific, is tough to deal with, yet its just a part of farming. Trying to eliminate it would be more hassle, and more costly then just living with it.
> 
> ...


My uncle took the bull back to the breeder in Colorado, and I guess he is going to take it down the Colorado State University and they are going to dissect it.

We had the bull in the corrals and we are not going to spread the manure on the field. So far the only thing effected is the bulls. I am not as worried about it now after talking with our vet. I think it is just a matter of coming up with a management plan.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

stack em up said:


> Johnes is very common in dairy like Ruttedfield said, thus the Shorthorn farmrbrown talked about. U of M recommends destroying all critters that test positive for it. It hides in the manure. Neighbor had it years ago in his Shorthorn herd.
> 
> I'm almost wondering if your Black Angus isn't mixed with some dairy breed somewhere down the line.


I guess anything could be possible.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Test the remaining bulls and get rid of anything that tests positive.

Johnes isn't the end of the world. More common in dairy cattle but beef cattle get it to. Have talked to a vet about it and asked how many ranches around here have it. He said probably all of em, most just don't know it.


----------

